# moorish idol



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

the ich finally got him. he lasted a month and a half with ich and he finally died lastnight. *sad


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear this!


----------



## Johnnycat (Jul 24, 2013)

That's too bad. I'm sorry.


----------

